
Dennis Crowley's top 5 pieces of advice for entrepreneurs - taylorwc
http://www.quora.com/Dennis-Crowley-1/What-are-your-top-5-pieces-of-advice-for-entrepreneurs
======
asmithmd1
tl;dr

#1 stop thinking start building

#2 don't listen to the haters -- just build it

#3 just build it

#4 just build it

#5 hire people who are passionate about it

#6 don't listen to the haters -- just build it

